# The USA, the US, the States, America



## mirx

Due to the so many times I´ve heard people referring to The Usa as America, I now wonder how do you american people call your country, and for the rest of you englsih speaking people from the rest of the world (Britain, South Afirca, India, Canda, Australia, irelnad, ect), how would you most likely refer to The USA, 

most of the americans I´ve met say they're from the Sates or the United states, to the contrary i dare say that all europeans I ve come across, say that they went to America last summer (meaning the States).

So how do you natives and no natives to America refer to this marvellous country?


----------



## LV4-26

How would you like 8 pages of controversy on that matter?


----------



## Falcons508

I live in the United States and We call ourselves Americans and people from South America we call them either South American or what racist people call them.. Mexicans!


----------



## maxiogee

mirx said:


> Due to the so many times I´ve heard people referring to The Usa as America, I now wonder how do you american people call your country, and for the rest of you englsih speaking people from the rest of the world (Britain, South Afirca, India, Canda, Australia, irelnad, ect), how would you most likely refer to The USA,
> 
> most of the americans I´ve met say they're from the Sates or the United states, to the contrary i dare say that all europeans I ve come across, say that they went to America last summer (meaning the States).
> 
> So how do you natives and no natives to America refer to this marvellous country?



When you read the rules of the forum you will see that we are expected to search to see if the question we wish to ask has already been asked.


----------



## mirx

Falcons508 said:


> I live in the United States and We call ourselves Americans and people from South America we call them either South American or what racist people call them.. Mexicans!


 

I didn't ask what you call yourself but what you call your country *independently* of where it is geographically located, I am not particularly interested either in what you call people from the rest of Amèrica, 

In other words when someone asks you "Where are you from?", what are you most likely to answer?

I am from The States, The UNited States, THE USA. America, or others.


----------



## mirx

LV4-26 said:


> How would you like 8 pages of controversy on that matter?


 

thanks still ,this thread discuss the way nationalities are supposed to be named, i am not really lookig for that, all i want to know, is how frequently an american calls his country America and I am not interested in what they call people living in other parts of the continent.


----------



## Falcons508

United States = America


----------



## NightWanderer

usually we say, 'I'm from the U.S.', because we assume that most people think only of the united states of america when they hear the phrase 'united states'. even though there are other countries whose names begin with 'the united states of_____' or something similar.
 We also have a bad habit of saying 'I'm american' or 'from america' even though there are two entire continents that make up the americas. If we think that the person we are speaking to already realizes we are from the U.S., we might even simply reffer to our state within the country, such as florida, or california


----------



## jimreilly

When I'm in Norway or France, in order to avoid any confusion I generally say I'm from the United States, or that I'm from Minnesota.


----------



## Falcons508

What adjective do people from the US have? I call myself American because other countries have their own adj. such as-

from Poland = Polish
from Sweden = Swedish
from Mexico = Mexican
from Brazil = Brazilian

Almost every country ( besides the US) has an adjective to describe their people. So if we call ourselves Americans we are referring to our country, not our continent such as South America

I hope I made sense.


----------



## mirx

Falcons508 said:


> What adjective do people from the US have? I call myself American because other countries have their own adj. such as-
> 
> from Poland = Polish
> from Sweden = Swedish
> from Mexico = Mexican
> from Brazil = Brazilian
> 
> Almost every country ( besides the US) has an adjective to describe their people. So if we call ourselves Americans we are referring to our country, not our continent such as South America
> 
> I hope I made sense.


 
Of course you made sense but that's not what am looking for, I don't need to know what u call youself but your country, In Europe everyone refers to THE USA as "America", but all americans I've met so far call their country "The States" or "the united states", so basically what I wanted to know is if you ever refer to USA as America when you're asked where you're from.


----------



## Falcons508

mirx said:


> Of course you made sense but that's not what am looking for, I don't need to know what u call youself but your country, In Europe everyone refers to THE USA as "America", but all americans I've met so far call their country "The States" or "the united states", so basically what I wanted to know is if you ever refer to USA as America when you're asked where you're from.


 
All the time.


----------



## skanner62

Hello,

In Italy, sometime, we say:

"from U.S.A." = "Statunitense"

Skanner


----------



## foxfirebrand

We are the oldest part of the Americas to form a nation independent from European colonists.  That's why we originally called ourselves Americans.  We coined the term.

Other people in the Americas have come to be annoyed about this, or even have serious "issues" with it, but historical precedence of such long standing had created momentum that isn't going to be stopped by logic.

Early American citizens thought of people to the north as Canadians, and they still call themselves that.  To the south were Spanish colonists and people from various Indian tribes.  When Mexico gained independence from Spain, we stopped calling those people Spanish and called them Mexicans.  As countries in the rest of the Americans were created, we called their peoples by the names they adopted for themselves.

The average U.S. citizen calls himself and his countrymen Americans, but that does _not_ mean we consciously have any interest in denying the fact that people from other Western Hemisphere nations are Americans too.  But you can't get too inclusive when you're dealing with something as irrational as human sensitivity-- call a Canadian an American, for example, and you might get a pissed-off rant for your casual and inclusive remark.  There's no pleasing everyone.
.
.


----------



## mirx

OK this is the simplest I can put this.

To all american natives (I mean usa-natives) please answer the question as you would more likely answer in an actual convesration.

Where are you from?
I am from...
A.- America
B.- The states
C.- North America
D.- the united states
e.- The Usa
f.- Others (please especify)


To all non-american but english speaking natives. Which country you would most likely say George Bush is from?

He is from...
A: The united States
B: the states
C: America
D: The Usa
E: North America
F: other (again please specify)


----------



## JamesM

I am American. If you ask me where I come from, I would probably say the U.S. But if you ask me what I _am_, I would say American.

For example, on a recent trip to France, when I was asked "Where do you come from?" (in French), I would answer, "the United States" (in French) or "California",but when I was asked "nationality?", I would answer, "American."

It might seem like splitting hairs, but I think most of us in the U.S. recognize that we come from a collection of states when referring to a location on the globe, but we are Americans when you ask about our country.  What other word could we use?  "United States-ians?"


----------



## roxcyn

Mirx, I would say "I am from the US, USA or the States."


----------



## Victoria32

mirx said:


> Due to the so many times I´ve heard people referring to The Usa as America, I now wonder how do you american people call your country, and for the rest of you englsih speaking people from the rest of the world (Britain, South Afirca, India, Canda, Australia, irelnad, ect), how would you most likely refer to The USA,
> 
> most of the americans I´ve met say they're from the Sates or the United states, to the contrary i dare say that all europeans I ve come across, say that they went to America last summer (meaning the States).
> 
> So how do you natives and no natives to America refer to this marvellous country?


The USA formally, informally, Americans (when talking to a fellow New Zealander) Isn't saying "I'm from the States", old-fashioned?


----------



## cuchuflete

Hi Mirx,

Isn't it amazing how you can ask a clear, simple question three or four times, and so many people persist in answering a different question?!

Please put me down for "f. Other".  When asked where I am from, I usually answer, "The US" if I am speaking with a foreign person or am outside the US.   When I am asked by a countryman and am in my country, I generally reply, "Maine".



mirx said:


> OK this is the simplest I can put this.
> 
> To all american natives (I mean usa-natives) please answer the question as you would more likely answer in an actual convesration.
> 
> Where are you from?
> I am from...
> A.- America
> B.- The states
> C.- North America
> D.- the united states
> e.- The Usa
> f.- Others (please especify)


----------



## Dimcl

mirx said:


> OK this is the simplest I can put this.
> 
> To all american natives (I mean usa-natives) please answer the question as you would more likely answer in an actual convesration.
> 
> Where are you from?
> I am from...
> A.- America
> B.- The states
> C.- North America
> D.- the united states
> e.- The Usa
> f.- Others (please especify)
> 
> To all non-american but english speaking natives. Which country you would most likely say George Bush is from?
> 
> He is from...
> A: The united States
> B: the states
> C: America
> D: The Usa
> E: North America
> F: other (again please specify)


 
B. and F. (the U.S.)


----------



## mplsray

JamesM said:


> I am American. If you ask me where I come from, I would probably say the U.S. But if you ask me what I _am_, I would say American.
> 
> For example, on a recent trip to France, when I was asked "Where do you come from?" (in French), I would answer, "the United States" (in French) or "California",but when I was asked "nationality?", I would answer, "American."
> 
> It might seem like splitting hairs, but I think most of us in the U.S. recognize that we come from a collection of states when referring to a location on the globe, but we are Americans when you ask about our country. What other word could we use? "United States-ians?"


 
It's not just Americans who say they're _Americans!_ I don't believe there is any major group of native speakers of English who avoid calling the citizens of the USA _Americans_—in formal usage, that is, while I'm sure that some native speakers of English who habitually call Americans _Yanks_ when speaking or writing informally. I'm skeptical that there are even any minor groups of native speakers of English who avoid calling the citizens of the USA _Americans,_ but I since I can't be sure of that, I'll leave it open as a possibility.

I don't doubt that there are _individual_ native speakers of English who avoid calling citizens of the USA _Americans,_ but they must be considered eccentrics, like the native speakers of English who intentionally (rather than simply as a result of ignorance) spell the pronoun _I_ uncapitalized.


----------



## foxfirebrand

mplsray said:


> I don't doubt that there are _individual_ native speakers of English who avoid calling citizens of the USA _Americans,_ but they must be considered eccentrics, like the native speakers of English who intentionally (rather than simply as a result of ignorance) spell the pronoun _I_ uncapitalized.


We are known in Mexico as _Norteamericanos._  As far as I know, this is the default expression for U.S. citizens.

I can understand the feeling that Mexicans are Americans too, but aren't they also North Americans?
.
.


----------



## cuchuflete

foxfirebrand said:


> We are the oldest part of the Americas to form a nation independent from European colonists.  That's why we originally called ourselves Americans.  We coined the term.



No, we didn't coin the term.  See the painfully long, repetitive thread cited above.  The term was in use hundreds of years before the USA became a country.  

As to the associated muddle about continent names, there are at least three conventions for naming the continent(s). This adds to the sometimes angry confusion.   In some countries,
all the lands from Argentina north to Alaska and Canada are called America or 'The Americas', and it is thought of as a single continent.  In others, the teaching is that there are two continents, North America and South America.  Yet another approach is to divide this part of the world into three continents, adding Central America.  By this third viewpoint, Mexico has portions in both of North America and Central America.  

There is no right or wrong to any of this.  These are inherited ways of naming places.   The political and linguistic confusion that has resulted may be viewed here.


----------



## GenJen54

To go back to *mirx's* *original question (again)*, I usually say:

*Casual*
I'm from the States.
I'm from the US.

_*Formal*_
I'm from the United States.
She is from the United States.

I rarely, if ever, hear US Americans refer to their own country as "the USA," except perhaps in song, when a specific rhyming scheme is required.


----------



## vlazlo

I'm from the United States/the US/the States.  I don't ever think I have used "I'm from America".


----------



## Hockey13

I think this depends on the way in which you are referring to the place. Here is how I would say it in different contexts:

I'm from the US.

Back in the States, we eat chicken sometimes.

In the US (rarely America), we eat chicken sometimes.

We're in America and that means you have to drive on the right side of the road.

It's kind of hard to explain when it seems right to use it. If you say, "I'm from America," (especially if you say it to another American) it sounds kind of hickish and xenophobic such as in this sentence:

If you don't like Amurrka, then you kin GIT OUT.

We always refer to which state we're from to other Americans. However, if I'm being a smart ass (like in the last sentence), I might use America, because "We're in the US" sounds like you just got home from Europe and you're speaking to a group of tourists.

In short, I rarely say "America," and if I do, it is not meant to slight the other people of the American continents, though I haven't the faintest idea why they would get so riled up over such a trivial bit of information.


----------



## comsci

mirx said:


> OK this is the simplest I can put this.
> 
> To all american natives (I mean usa-natives) please answer the question as you would more likely answer in an actual convesration.
> 
> Where are you from?
> I am from...
> A.- America
> B.- The states
> C.- North America
> D.- the united states
> e.- The Usa
> f.- Others (please especify)
> 
> *B.*
> 
> To all non-american but english speaking natives. Which country you would most likely say George Bush is from?
> 
> He is from...
> A: The united States
> B: the states
> C: America
> D: The Usa
> E: North America
> F: other (again please specify)


 
A tricky one. Hmm..let me get Bush and see if he can figure out an answer.* *


----------



## foxfirebrand

cuchuflete said:


> No, we didn't coin the term.  See the painfully long, repetitive thread cited above.  The term was in use hundreds of years before the USA became a country.


"American" wasn't used as a _nationality_ until after the Revolution began, and it was slow to catch on.  We were British Colonials of various sorts, and called ourselves Virginians or New Englanders, just as people in all parts of the Western Hemisphere called themselves by regional names.

What group do you know of that said "we are Americans" when asked what kind of people they were, prior to 1800 or so?

Most tribal groups called themselves by a name which in their respective languages meant "humans."  It's never occurred to me to get all bent out of shape by the exclusionary implications of that.  
.
.


----------



## comsci

Totally agree with foxfirebrand for the statement that "_American" wasn't used as a nationality until after the Revolution began_".  Americans coined the term *American* as a nationality for the people who are from the States that's basically it.  Prior to 1800, I doubt that if "an American" were asked "what country are you from?', it would be a tough one to reply as a matter of facts of history as well as its British heritage.


----------



## cuchuflete

Of course Fox is correct about the use of the word to describe a nationality...it could hardly have been otherwise.  No country=no nationality.  My quibble, not clearly stated, was with, "_coined_ the term".  The term had been in use for almost three hundred years before the founding of the country, and
the Declaration of Independence first applied it to what was to become a nation.  

Until the revolution (civil war?), Americans thought of themselves as British citizens, and many continued to do so both during and after the war.  Many Europeans thought of them, and called them, Americans. By that use of the term, they were making no pre-war association with a non-existent country; it was a geographic description of a bunch of colonials.  At times it was used as an insult!  I guess some habits have staying power.


----------



## lourai*87

I am from Australia and always say American... and sometimes i say Yank but only if im being silly (do Americans find this offensive?)

"he's american"
"he's from america"


----------



## comsci

I think "American" is probably nowadays most widely accepted and commonly used term in describing someone of not only of citizenship, but s/he considers "The United States of America" as homeland and thus having a sense of belonging and acquaintance. I think that's what _defines_ a country after all. I bet if you asked an Aussie or Kiwi the same question they would stick to Australia and New Zealand respectively, though older people used to salute to the British flag every morning. Heritage doesn't reflect much as to nationality and homeland. Same thing applies to Taiwan and China for example, by heritage we're of Chinese descent yet by citizenship we're from Taiwan, not part of China for Christ's sake.


----------



## cuchuflete

comsci said:


> I think "American" is probably nowadays most widely accepted and commonly used in describing someone of not only of citizenship, but s/he considers "The United States of America" as homeland and thus having a sense of belonging and acquaintance. I think that's what _defines_ a country after all. I bet if you asked an Aussie or Kiwi the same question they would stick to Australia and New Zealand respectively, though older people used to salute to the British flag every morning. Heritage doesn't reflect much as to nationality and homeland. Same thing applies to Taiwan and China for example, by heritage we're of Chinese descent yet by citizenship we're from Taiwan, not part of China for Christ's sake.



The attempted analogies to members of the Commonwealth are misplaced, as the British Monarch is also Head of State, so there is a layer of complexity not present in the case of the US.  I will also leave the Chinese question alone, as it is also not a good parallel to US circumstances.

I have never met anyone who is not a citizen who calls themselves "American" in reference to the US, other than a native born citizen or a naturalized immigrant, who might think of the country as "a homeland" and have "a sense of belonging and acquaintence"?  Surely not a tourist or a visitor.



> ...I now wonder how do you american people call your country?


----------



## comsci

cuchuflete said:


> The attempted analogies to members of the Commonwealth are misplaced, as the British Monarch is also Head of State, so there is a layer of complexity not present in the case of the US. I will also leave the Chinese question alone, as it is also not a good parallel to US circumstances.
> 
> It all goes back to the history part; you fought the war, gained independence, and formed a country named "The United States of America". I realise the difference between the formation of members of the Commonwealth and the USA, but by heritage, are you not part of British/European descent? Lots of(not sure about the percentage) early Americans fluxed into the Eastern USA from Europe, not to mention Ireland and England. There's an inseparable lineage whether you believe it or not. I don't doubt that by nationality and citizenship, Americans have nothing to do with the Queen or the British Monarch. There's no doubt about that.
> 
> I think the Chinese analogy I've presented reflects some part of this similar issue, if not all but only if you know the background of it. It's good to leave it if you do not. I'll leave it for now because it's not a good parallel to discuss the term "American", maybe for cultural reference and heritage research.
> 
> PS: No offence intended if any part of it sounds unpleasant to any of you.


----------



## cuchuflete

Thanks Comsci,

We would have to go very far off topic to resolve this.  Briefly,
a Commonwealth citizen has two potential layers of affiliation, while an American has but one.  The link between ethnic Chinese people in the country of Taiwan and those in China is clear (I do know the history.) With claims and counterclaims of sovereignty, this is much more complex than, and hence not a useful analogy to, the US situation.  

I did think of one more example to help your earlier point.  A native American who has taken foreign citizenship...moved abroad...might still refer to himself as "American".  Short of that, I stand by my earlier statement.  Nobody other than a citizen is apt to use the word to describe himself.


----------



## comsci

Thanks cuchu for your consideration and understanding of that particular part of Chinese history, which I myself probably don't know it too well either. Still, I think it all goes back to my previous point, as you have tried to help me clear up, the sense of belonging and acquaintance one holds towards a particular country for which s/he considers to be his/her homeland. A person could be born on the American soil, deemed citizenship but lived abroad for all his life. Would he still consider himself "American"? To me that's a tricky questoin to answer. As you have cordially pointed out the important element of being "American"-one who's native born and has spent most of his life in the USA or "naturalized immigrant". But the _question_ lays way beyond these statements. Take Eastern Canada for example, most of the Francophone Canadians(mostly in the Province of Quebec) born, assimilated, raised, and taught to speak English in school, and the result of that being most of them wanting a sovereignty of their own heritage and they do see themselves as descent of the early French. They might consider themselves more "French" than "Canadi*e*ns". In short, due to the strong schooling system, sense of nation as a whole, as well as certain degree of patriotism you have, you're constantly and consistently reminded to bear the word "American" no matter where you go or what you are, which is something that brings about a strong nation. I think that's the insignia of a powerful nation. Japan would be another example. It stays true, though, as depicted in _1984, _that education can cure and just as well _kill_.  And it makes you believe what you believe or ought to believe...

Generally speaking, I would agree with most of you without hesitation, that a person born on the American soil(received most of his education in the States) or an immigrant naturalised over a long period of time is considered "American". That should not be mistaken by anyone.


----------



## Mary R Carter

<Added to an earlier thread>

In the United State of America, which one do you typically use, if you are talking about your country?
For example, which of the following version is the most natural?

(1) polygamy is against the law here in US.
(2)polygamy is against the law here in the US.
(3)polygamy is against the law here in the USA.
(4)polygamy is against the law here in America.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Copyright

#2 with a capital Polygamy. And in the US, we use U.S.


----------



## Mary R Carter

Thanks a lot. What about in formal written English? Which style is the best in formal writing?


----------



## pob14

Mary R Carter said:


> Thanks a lot. What about in formal written English? Which style is the best in formal writing?


Formally, I would write:

_Polygamy is against the law here in the United States._


----------



## RM1(SS)

"In the United States" for formal use.  Normally it's "in the US."


----------

